# Exporter un tableau numbers en diapo keynote



## leo39 (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour, 
Je travaille actuellement sur un tableau Numbers dans lequel j'entre 45 lignes (les 45 AOP fromagères de France en l'occurence ) et en colonnes je rentre toutes les spécificités (type de lait, année d'obtention de l'appellation, présence ou non d'OGM etc...) 
J'aimerais maintenant le transformer en autant de "fiches" bien visuelles que de ligne, je pensais faire une sorte de matrice dans keynote et exporter mon tableau dans celle ci, mais je n'y arrive pas, quelqu'un à t'il une idée ? Peut être que c'est un autre logiciel que keynote qu'il faut utiliser ? 
Des tuyaux ? 
Merci  

PS : Désolé, je ne suis pas sur de localiser ce sujet au bon endroit....


----------

